# dbol headaches, lethargy, but BP is 100% normal



## rippedmanlet (May 24, 2012)

On day 3 of dbol, only 20mg a day. and 500mg test c. Ive had serious lethargy since starting (not normal for me). Im falling asleep much earlier than normal, and typically tired all day. Ive also had headaches come and go. 

I did some research and saw most people say this is BP related. So i had my BP checked today and its 124/63 with a pulse of 70. This is a perfectly optimal range. So its clearly not BP related. 

Any suggestions? Should I just stop taking it and run test c solo.


----------



## TwisT (May 24, 2012)

I've never really seen that with dbol, its mostly a drol issue. You sure you arent taking drol?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 24, 2012)

Well you said the headaches come and go, so try checking your BP when you have a headache. Dbol can definitely cause a spike in BP which would result in a headache.  However, 20mg shouldn't have this many sides...

It could also be the fact that your body doesn't like dianabol... plain and simple!


----------



## rippedmanlet (May 24, 2012)

TwisT said:


> I've never really seen that with dbol, its mostly a drol issue. You sure you arent taking drol?



well its marked as dbol, and I trust were i got it from. 



ANIMALHAUS said:


> Well you said the headaches come and go, so try checking your BP when you have a headache. Dbol can definitely cause a spike in BP which would result in a headache.  However, 20mg shouldn't have this many sides...
> 
> It could also be the fact that your body doesn't like dianabol... plain and simple!



Ya i checked this morning when I wasnt feeling to good, was tired and head was dizzy, i thought i would for sure have sky high BP. Was surprised it was in optimal range. 


Does dbol cause lethargy?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 24, 2012)

That's not a high enough dose to cause really any sides of either the test or bol imo...

Could be diet.... Are you hypo?


----------



## rippedmanlet (May 24, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> That's not a high enough dose to cause really any sides of either the test or bol imo...
> 
> Could be diet.... Are you hypo?




Diet is been the same for a long time, haven't changed it. Not sure what hypo is.


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 24, 2012)

hypothyroid.. the lack of t3 hormone.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 24, 2012)

What about an elevated red blood cell count?


----------



## rippedmanlet (May 24, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> hypothyroid.. the lack of t3 hormone.



Oh, not sure, I would have to goto my doc to have that checked out



Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> What about an elevated red blood cell count?



After 3 days?


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 24, 2012)

Have you run any other cycles recently? Otherwise - never mind.


----------



## heckler7 (May 25, 2012)

rippedmanlet said:


> Diet is been the same for a long time, haven't changed it. Not sure what hypo is.


you should be taking in more calories on cycle


----------



## heckler7 (May 25, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> What about an elevated red blood cell count?


this right here sounds likely.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 25, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you should be taking in more calories on cycle



Heckler may be right on target with that one. I have problems with getting enough calories myself lately and have been dragging big time.


----------



## heckler7 (May 25, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Heckler may be right on target with that one. I have problems with getting enough calories myself lately and have been dragging big time.


I hear ya, breakfast is the key to keeping cals up, dont skip it.


----------



## Gorm (May 25, 2012)

AI? Just wondering because Arimidex gives me headaches.


----------



## Digitalash (May 25, 2012)

I got some lethargy around week 3 on dbol, I've heard its not that uncommon. Felt awesome up til that point and my workouts were still great so I didn't think too much of it, once I dropped it the lethargy was gone in days


----------



## supaman23 (May 25, 2012)

I got that with Tbol.


----------



## littlekev (May 25, 2012)

So what brand?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 25, 2012)

rippedmanlet said:


> Diet is been the same for a long time, haven't changed it. Not sure what hypo is.


Hypoglycemic.... If you're not taking in enough carbs on cycle you can get dizzy, see stars, pass out, headaches etc...

Some drugs cause it alot more than other but with the low doses your running of mild gear I'm not sure what it could be unless it's that.


One more thing I had some gear that waas made with methylparaben and that shit gave me and moy boy the worst fuckin migraines I have ever known....that lasted for days. Methylparaben is used as a vasodilator so that can easily cause headaches from hell.... Granted we where takin 2grms a week of the shit but still....

Only one place I know that mixes there gear with it, and if it's the same spot the headaches will go away after a few weeks


----------

